# Churches of the world



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Canadian churches.



Christ Church Cathedral: Victoria B.C (HDR series) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


Christ Church Cathedral Interior: Victoria B.C by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


Christ Church Cathedral by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


St. John The Divine by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


The Cathedral by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


Holy Rosary Cathedral in Vancouver by janusz l, on Flickr

to be continued...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Saint Joseph's Oratory, Montreal by debashis_pradhan, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schlegl/397308738/sizes/o/in/photostream/


St. Mary's Basilica by Dave the Haligonian, on Flickr


St. Mary's Basilica (exterior) by Dave the Haligonian, on Flickr


Notre-Dame Basilica 1 by Shutterscript, on Flickr


Notre-Dame Basilica 2 by Shutterscript, on Flickr


Notre-Dame Basilica 3 by Shutterscript, on Flickr


Notre-Dame Chapel by Shutterscript, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning church photos....kay:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing thread


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*SANTA MARIA DELLA VITTORIA*

Santa Maria della Vittoria (St. Mary of the Victory) is a small baroque Basilica church in Rome, on Via XX Settembre. The masterpiece in the Cornaro Chapel, to the left of the altar, is Ecstasy of St. Teresa by Scipione's favored sculptor, Bernini. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panairjdde/61260692/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesstringer/2663177947/









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34492786&postcount=17









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34492786&postcount=17


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ so much details!





St. Stephens Church, Newtown by deletedpenguin, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhbs/7033912641/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhbs/6887819120/in/photostream/


The hall of Saint by JarodZ, on Flickr


Church by lovesticks.sweatdrips, on Flickr


The Church at Farmville by justshootingmemories, on Flickr


Saints Peter and Paul Church - North Beach - 2012 by SJL, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Church on Kolocep Island by HP5man, on Flickr


Sta. Monica Parish Church by DieGongTaBaK, on Flickr


Church of the Nativity of Our Lady (in front) - Vitoslavlitsy wooden museum, Novgorod by w0LD, on Flickr


The Belfry of St. Sophia (Velikiy Novgorog Kremlin) by w0LD, on Flickr


The Church of Christ Pantocrator in Nessebar by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


[Hitterdals Church, Telemarken (i.e, Telemark), Norway] (LOC) by The Library of Congress, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sacred Heart of the First Peoples by sahlgoode, on Flickr


St. Tikhon's Orthodox Monastery, South Canaan, Pennsylvania by Jason Rossiter, on Flickr


St. Tikhon's Orthodox Monastery, South Canaan, Pennsylvania by Jason Rossiter, on Flickr


St. Tikhon's Orthodox Monastery, South Canaan, Pennsylvania by Jason Rossiter, on Flickr


St. Tikhon's Orthodox Monastery, South Canaan, Pennsylvania by Jason Rossiter, on Flickr


St. Tikhon's Orthodox Monastery, South Canaan, Pennsylvania by Jason Rossiter, on Flickr


St. Tikhon's Orthodox Monastery, South Canaan, Pennsylvania by Jason Rossiter, on Flickr


St. Tikhon's Orthodox Monastery, South Canaan, Pennsylvania by Jason Rossiter, on Flickr


St. Tikhon's Orthodox Monastery, South Canaan, Pennsylvania by Jason Rossiter, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Ermita de Moncofa/ Moncofar. Spain

Moncofa por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Beneixama church, (prov. Alicante), spain


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia cathedral, spain

Plaça de la Mare de Déu. por Toni Duarte, en Flickr

Real Basílica. Fisheye optic's. Explore Dec 1, 2011 por juanjofotos, en Flickr
VALENCIA


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Novelda sanctuary, spain

¿Jarro de plegarias? por geoorgesf, en Flickr
Santa Maria, Alicante, spain

Basilica de Santa Maria. Alicante por Paco Cameo, en Flickr
Alicante concatedral, spain

(0136) Concatedral de San Nícolas de Bari - Alicante por Pablo Arias, en Flickr
ALICANTE


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Milano, San Maurizio church


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Ermita Divina Aurora. Beneixama, spain. Neoclassical.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

music....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6DyM8DUJ3Q&feature=related


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Catedral Murcia por victordelcastillo, en Flickr
Murcia cathedral, spain


Castellón: Plaza Ayuntamiento-Catedral. por lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr
Castellon cathedral, spain


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Escorial, spain

The Visitors-Patio de los Reyes por 23gxg, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Santo Domingo. Orihuela por M Perdiguero, en Flickr
Orihuela, spain

Oriola (Alacant) - Orihuela por marathoniano, en Flickr
Orihuela, spain


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Monza, Italy. Duomo

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

mudejar art, Teruel, spain.

Mudéjar Teruel por angel de olavide, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Chelva convent, spain

Convento de San Francisco de Asís en Chelva por Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr

chelva por xxjcaxx, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Iglesia de la Sangre. Castellon, spain

Iglesia de la Sangre por kenwood, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Santa Maria. Castellon, spain

Iglesia Santa María por sara prat, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Morella, spain

Iglesia Arciprestal de Santa María la Mayor por abetobravo, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Petrer, spain

Iglesia de San Bartolomé por Images ● Fantasy, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^nice shots of beautiful churches....

Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church - Berlin
(A Protestant church - it was originally built in 1890's)


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Church of the Invention of the Holy Cross in Vilnius, Lithuania*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful church pics...kay:


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*(Russian Orthodox) Church of the Blessed Euphrosinia in Vilnius, Lithuania*


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

What's the difference between Church and Cathedral?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Arucas church in Gran Canaria, Canary Islands, Spain*


Arucas, San Juan Bautista por palestrina55, en Flickr


Arucas por Airam EmeEle, en Flickr


Arucas, Gran Canaria - San Juan de noche por GRANCANARIA.COM, en Flickr


Arucas - Gran Canaria por jmbaud74, en Flickr


Arucas "cathedral" por Rol1000, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5291/5470790532_383baffab5_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Arucas church in Gran Canaria, Canary Islands, Spain* 


Arucas por schroettner, en Flickr


Iglesia de San Juan Bautista, en Arucas, al fondo. por Archipiélago de Gran Canaria, en Flickr


Catedral de Arucas (Gran Canaria) por embolic, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cathedral Basilica Of Saint Joseph , San Jose , California , United States Of America*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5197/6970455620_e663cf6e4f_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Melieha , Malta*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7042/6971012050_1b1e2639a5_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Malta , Chiesa Di Mosta*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7184/7013296327_a53a318591_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italy*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Catedral De Murcia , Spain*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4148/5065420264_1f94e10823_b_d.jpg


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

*National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception (Roman Catholic), Washington, DC, USA*



























Source photos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Shrine_of_the_Immaculate_Conception


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

*National Cathedral (Episcopalian), Washington, DC, USA*




































Source all photos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Cathedral


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

*St. Patrick's Cathedral (Roman Catholic), New York, New York, USA*



























Source all photos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Patrick's_Cathedral_(New_York)


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

*La Misión de Nuestro Padre San Francisco de Asís (Roman Catholic), San Francisco, CA, USA*

The smaller white building on the left is the original, built 1776

















Source photos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mission_Dolores


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

*La Misión San Xavier del Bac (Roman Catholic), Tucson, Arizona, USA*









http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/BUk5...zdT96xjcDMlv-y6ugyZF2w#rRMGkJzfzCjVcH8reVmsag









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mission_San_Xavier_del_Bac









http://www.sanxaviermission.org/









http://www.yelp.com/biz/san-xavier-del-bac-mission-tucson


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Romania's primary religion is Eastern Orthodox but the churches have very different styles based on the various regions of the country. 

Moldovan Orthodox 

Neamtz Monastery









source

Putna Monastery



















source


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Wallachian Ortodox

Horzeu









source

Curtea de Arges









source


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Transylvanian Orthodox

Cluj Cathedral


















source

Sibiu Orthodox Cathedral


















source


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Maramures Orthodox Wooden Churches


Sapanta









source

Plopis









source

Barsana









source


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

cyberurban said:


> What's the difference between Church and Cathedral?


Cathedral is the main church.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow, it's amazing to see photos of churches of various sects, shapes and sizes.
I like this thread.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pics of USA


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

More churches from Romania.

Therese are some random Medieval Churches that vent trough various denominations throughout their history. 









source









source









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91730232&postcount=5214


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Romanesque catholic church from the 12th century.









source


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

And the mysterious Densus Chruch. Nobody knows exactly how old it is but it is build from old Roman and Dacian ruins so it is definitely old. 









source









source


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

A church in Concordia Sinaloa México built of stone by the Spaniards in 1740, finished in 1785.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Duomo Di Cervo , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5065/5648430957_875be4c93e_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bastia , Corsica , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7212/7035667815_5a6cd49b9c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trieste , Chiesa del Buon Pastore , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3411/3275766569_aefd66b69d_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Asti , Italy*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3058/3013880508_9b0f66a654_b_d.jpg


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Parroquia de San Miguel Arcangel in San Miguel Allende Guanajuato México











San Miguel visitors can't miss the parish church, La Parroquia, the in-your-face symbol of the town and perhaps the most distinctive facade in all of Mexico. But often they fail to realize that their impression of La Parroquia is all facade. There is much more to this church than its bizarre Gothic front. The next two pictures below show much more of the heterogeneous exterior. (La Parroquia is the church in the center including the left two domes and the soaring pink facade.) The pseudo-Gothic tower makes La Parroquia by far the tallest structure in this hilly town. Since San Miguel became a National Historical Monument in 1926, it's likely to remain that way. 










The two domes are most likely from the original 1683 church although the nearer tower bears a suspicious resemblance (maybe just a paint job?) to the tower of Los Monjas, the earlier church was designed by architect Marco Antonio Sobarias in pretty much the standard Latin cross plan.










Two centuries after La Parroquia was built, Mexico's first native-born bishop and San Miguel native ordered a new facade. Rather than hiring a traditionally trained architect, the local parish priest chose another San Miguel native, Ceferino Gutierrez, a mason and builder, to create what the untrained Gutierrez viewed to be a Gothic structure.










La Parroquia's facade fits Ceferino Gutierrez's vision of how Gothic cathedrals should look, based upon the postcards that were as close as he ever got to those great European medieval structures. Like his fellow visionaries creating Chartres or Paris's cathedrals, each morning the illiterate Gutierrez would draw the day's work in the sand in front of the church and his masons would add what he drew to the slowly rising tower Kitsch or high art? Does it matter? 










The facade works and is loved by the people who live with it. It gives San Miguel an immediately recognizable icon just as Paris has its Eiffel Tower, completed nine years after La Parroquia's addition. (At the time, many Parisian artists hated the look of Eiffel's monstrosity.) Remember that anonymous saying: "You don't love a woman because she is beautiful; she is beautiful because you love her." Miguelinos love their pink Parroquia and most tourists do as well. 










Note the bells poking through the upper spaces. San Miguel has at least 87 church bells plus numerous others in some of the public buildings. 










Synchronization is not a core competency of Mexican Colonial towns, so you may hear these bells ring anytime during the hour. The Parroquia boasts the loudest bell in town, nicknamed "Miguel." It's nearly 6 feet tall and is over 8 inches thick at its rim. All bells are named after saints and may get a special ringing on their feast day. When all church bells are rung at once, we have a repique. If you find this maddening, come to San Miguel on Good Friday when all bells are silenced to honor Christ's passion and entombment. 










Besides the bells, a few statues protrude through the pink and tan stones. Gutierrez planned on filling these niches with such statues as is typical on European Gothic cathedrals -- but the budget did not allow. A few statues that were added to the Parroquia complex later on: The above bronze was added in 2005 to commemorate the 450th anniversary of the death of the town founder, the Franciscan Juan de San Miguel. Here he comforts one of his indigenous converts. His robe covers the bare feet that walked the breadth of colonial Mexico in search of lost souls. [No snickers about the puns, please. His belt should show the shell that not only symbolized St. 










James the Greater, patron of Spain, but could be put to practical use to hold baptismal water. Fray Juan did not stay here long, just long enough to erect a simple mud-and-branch shelter over the altar and move on. 










In front of La Parroquia and St. Rafael's (the adjoining church) rises this monument to the first bishop of Leon, native Miguelino Jose Maria de Jesus Diez de Sollano y Davalos. Sollano was the first native-born Mexican to become a bishop in 1863 -- over 300 years from the time the Spaniards started subduing this land and 4 decades after Mexico became independent of Spain! As head of an influential seminary, Sollano made Leon the center of a revival of St. Thomas's scholastic philosophy. He also commissioned the building of the pseudo-Gothic facade on the parish church of his home town. In both cases, he brought the middle ages to 1880s central Mexico. A man of a historic first who was slightly behind his times.










The Parroquia Interior

Let's now venture inside where the artifacts and art work provide as much heterogeneity as do the various domes and towers of the exterior. In general, the layout follows the classic Latin cross plan. A few places such as this spot near the left transept even look neo-classic. 










But most of the walls are covered in murals, many of them done by a parish priest with more devotion than talent. Apparently he served at La Parroquia for a long time, the mural is in the baptismal area. The area was gated to keep photographers and other riffraff at bay.










Most of the better statues have been carted off long ago. Among those that remain include this statue of Archangel Michael (Miguel) above the main altar.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

muy bonita


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Indonesian churches*

*Gereja Katolik Santo Fransiskus Asisi*
*Brastagi, Indonesia*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/balaputradewa/8043892785/ 


*Gereja Katolik Santo Mikhael*
*Samosir, Indonesia*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/balaputradewa/8043892559/ 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/koons/4203626049/


*Gereja Katolik Hati Kudus*
*Denpasar, Indonesia*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/impworks/2924919747/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/impworks/6883515909/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/impworks/5838733022/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/impworks/5337948190/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alta Pusteria , Italy*










http://www.fotost.eu/immagini/foto/dolomiti/alta-pusteria/sesto/chiesa-inverno.jpg


----------



## ark (Mar 8, 2006)

*Churches of Iloilo City, Western Visayas Region, Central Philippines*


Molo Church (St. Anne Parish) and Plaza, Iloilo City, Philippines
also known as the Women's Church because all the saints in this church are women








































































Jaro Metropolitan Cathedral and Belfry, Iloilo City, Philippines
The original belfry is detached from the church, located across the street at the plaza
If Molo is the Women's Church, this is the Men's Church, except for its patroness, the Nuestra Senora de la Candelaria (Our Lady of Candles), the rose among the thorns
The balcony at the facade was build when His Holiness, Pope John Paul II, visited the cathedral on 1980 and personally crowned its patroness, the Our Lady of Candles, whose image was housed at the balcony




























































































St. Clement's Church (Redemptorist Church), Iloilo City, Philippines












Santa Teresita Church, Iloilo City, Philippines


----------



## ark (Mar 8, 2006)

*Miag-ao Fortress Church*
Miag-ao Town, Iloilo Province, Central Philippines
one of the five baroque Philippine churches declared as UNESCO World Heritage Sites

originally posted by Jeepy17 at the Iloilo City and Province Thread


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*


Sin título por supervito, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*


TERRAZZE DELLA RINASCENTE PALERMO por gipomi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Albissola , Italy*


Albissola marina serie di foto da punti di vista diversi della piazza perchè è troppo bella por 3 gigio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Merano , Italy*


D(u)om(o) por klausbergheimer, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Istanbul: Ancient Wonder by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


Hagia Sophia: Grand Interior by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/8198530659/
St Paul's Cathedral, London

The cathedral is one of the most famous and most recognizable sights of London, with its dome, framed by the spires of Wren's City churches, dominating the skyline for 300 years. At 365 feet high, it was the tallest building in London from 1710 to 1962, and its dome is also among the highest in the world. In terms of area, St Paul's is the second largest church building in the United Kingdom after Liverpool Cathedral.




Insel Reichenau (Unesco World heritage), Germany by frans.sellies, on Flickr


St Lukas church, München, on the banks of the Isar river by Optical illusion, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Orihuela (Spain)*

Orihuela: Iglesia de Santas Justa y Rufina por jrgcastro, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villena (Alicante, Spain)*

Alicante - Villena - Iglesia de Santa Maria por alejandro blanco, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Church HDR by I_am_Allan, on Flickr


Sta. Monica Parish Church by DieGongTaBaK, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Church of the Nativity of Our Lady (in front) - Vitoslavlitsy wooden museum, Novgorod by w0LD, on Flickr


The Belfry of St. Sophia (Velikiy Novgorog Kremlin) by w0LD, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Church of Christ Pantocrator in Nessebar by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


[Hitterdals Church, Telemarken (i.e, Telemark), Norway] (LOC) by The Library of Congress, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eusebius Church in Arnhem by Foto Martien, on Flickr
The St. Eusebius Church also known as the Grote Kerk (Big Church), at 93 metres is the largest church in Arnhem, The Netherlands. 
The tower contains an elevator that was added to the church in 1994, which allows visitors to travel to the top of the spire and view the city of Arnhem from its highest point.
The construction of the church began in 1450 and lasted more than a century. 
The church was extensively damaged during the Second World War following Operation Market Garden, the Battle of Arnhem in 1944. 




Boston - Back Bay: Trinity Church (aerial) by wallyg, on Flickr
It was built from 1873 to 1876 by Henry Hobson Richardson. The Episcopal parish, founded in 1733, originally worshiped on Summer Street until it was destroyed in the Great Fire of 1872. Under the direction of Rector Phillips Brooks, Hobson was commissioned to design a replacement in Copley Square. Trinity Church helped establish Richardson's reputation, becoming the birthplace and archetype of the Richardsonian Romanesque style, characterized by a clay roof, polychromy, rough stone, heavy arches, and a massive tower.

The building's plan is a modified Greek Cross with four arms extending outwards from the central tower, which stands 211 ft tall. Situated in Copley Square, which was originally a mud flat, Trinity rests on some 4500 wooden piles, each driven through 30 feet of gravel fill, silt, and clay, and constantly wetted by a pump so they do not rot if exposed to air.

Its interior murals, which cover over 21,500 square feet were completed entirely by American artists. Richardson and Brooks decided that a richly colored interior was essential and turned to an at the time unknown John La Farge. The Church's windows were originally clear glass at consecration but later adorned. Four windows were designed by Edward Burne-Jones and executed by William Morris. Another four windows were done by La Farge, who used a revolutionary style of layering opalescent glass.

In 2007, Trinity Church was ranked #25 on the AIA 150 America's Favorite Architecture list. The Boston Public Library was ranked #90.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Prague : St. Nicholas Church view from Astronomical Clock Tower by Pantchoa, on Flickr
Beautiful St. Nicholas Church in the Old Town Square was completed in 1735. It replaced a parish church, mentioned in records dating back as early as 1273.

St. Nicholas is a Baroque church, decorated with sculptures by Antonín Braun. The interior design was inspired by the chapel of St. Louis-des-invalides in Paris. The delicate stucco decoration was executed by Bernardo Spinetti, and the frescos are by Peter Adam the Elder.

From 1870-1914 St. Nicholas became Russian Orthodox. Then, during the second World War, Czech army units were stationed here and artists were set to work restoring the church.

After the war, St. Nicholas was handed over to the Czech Hussite movement, with whom it remains today. It now serves as both a church and a magnificent venue for classical concerts.




Prague : Church of Our Lady before Týn view from Astronomical Clock Tower by Pantchoa, on Flickr
Church of Our Lady before Týn ( Kostel Matky Boží před Týnem )
is a dominant feature of the Old Town of Prague, Czech Republic, and has been the main church of this part of the city since the 14th century. The church's towers are 80 m high and topped by four small spires.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Barasoain Church by boiworx, on Flickr
Barasoain Church (also known as Our Lady of Mt. Carmel Parish) is a Roman Catholic church built in 1630 in Malolos City, Bulacan. Having earned the title as the Cradle of Democracy in the East, most important religious buildings in the Philippines, and the site of the First Philippine Republic, the Church is proverbial for its historical importance among Filipinos.



Church by George M. Groutas, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Amalfi , Italy*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jafsegal/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trani , Italy*










http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:San_Nikola_pellegrino_Stiriota_09.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Both churches are two great pieces of architectures.

Btw, don't forget to use BB code when posting flickr photos. Read my sticky for the instruction. Thanks!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos of churches guys


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos of churches guys


Thank you very much. More is coming. Please wait.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Cologne Cathedral, the highest church in the world with two identical towers.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IThomas said:


> Thank you very much. More is coming. Please wait.


Welcome kay:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Florence ( La Cattedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore).


----------



## EgyMido (Apr 21, 2013)

*The Hanging Church in Cairo, Egypt*


Entrance to the Hanging Church, Old Cairo by sdhaddow, on Flickr


Coptic Cairo - Hanging Church by alohadave, on Flickr


Inscription in the Hanging Church by Swamibu, on Flickr


Interior of the Hanging Church by Matt Champlin, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Golden Temple of the Sikhs. Amritsar, India.*  Photo own.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

ardues said:


> Cologne Cathedral, the highest church in the world with two identical towers.


this is an amazing Cathedral!
and I think the best in germany for me


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Jakarta Cathedral (Church of Our Lady of Assumption), Jakarta, Indonesia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6451637943/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bloomingdays/4780415647/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maartenvdbent/8400666986/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottrotzoll/9496852601/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tere616/4261260405/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4021058784/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*St Peter Church, Bandung, Indonesia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7139307485/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darmadifx/12279589655/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/petertaufik/8403855287/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nugriaty_meialudina/6625279275/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nugriaty_meialudina/6625279247/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*St Mary the Virgin Church, Surabaya, Indonesia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/8730765131/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grabthelights/12155615825/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/8731888976/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rypislearningphotography/11989745273/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5918284079/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*St Nicholas Cathedral (Sint Nikolaaskerk) , Amsterdam, Netherlands*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hazboy/2541002209/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbell1975/4498600812/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbell1975/4497966325/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ishowerinmypants/12372166603/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ishowerinmypants/6966288492/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitry_shakin/2096896431/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Graha Maria Annal Velangkanni Church, Medan, North Sumatra, Indonesia*


Gereja Velangkani @ Medan Sumatera Utara by Ares Jonekson Saragi, on Flickr


Maria Annai Velangkanni Church by irene yf, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8401917490/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8401918754/


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Catholic Churches in Vilnius, Lithuania*

*Church of St. Catherine

*










*St. Philip and St. James Church

*










*Church of St. Stephen

*










*St. Raphael The Archangel Church*











*St. Francis of Assisi Church*











*St. Bartholomew’s Church*











*Holy Trinity Ukrainian Greak Church*


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Lovely churches, everyone!
I am actually an atheist, but I love photographing churches! So much art! :banana:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*PARIS, FRANCE: Saint Roch*

A beautiful neo-baroque church in the first district of the city. Consecrated in the early 18th Century.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ The art works inside are totally awesome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> The art works inside are totally awesome!


That neo-baroque church of Paris its indeed awesome, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

Church of the Holy Heart of Jesus; Podgorica, Montenegro /*location*/


Podgorica by MrSco, on Flickr


Podgorica by MrSco, on Flickr


Podgorica by MrSco, on Flickr


Podgorica by MrSco, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

very unique interior.


----------



## sarah91 (Sep 7, 2015)

all the church are very beautiful and sparkling


----------



## cosmic boy (Feb 3, 2015)

pretty churches


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

I like the modern design of the Church of the Heart of Jesus and the gothic entrance door of Capricorn's photo.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

GPIB Pniel Church, Jakarta, Indonesia

Haantjes Kerk by Kevo 123, on Flickr

Haantjes Kerk by Kevo 123, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*COPENHAGEN, DENMARK*

Saint Ansgar Catholic Cathedral.


----------



## FlyingReaper (Sep 18, 2015)

the church is very beautiful and classical.


----------



## CoronaYEG (Jun 13, 2015)

_*More Canadian Churches*_
I didn't see this on the first page, so I'm assuming that Yellow Fever missed it 

Church of Our Lady in Guelph, ON near Toronto
You can still see some of the scaffolding from the very recent restoration. The Two Towers which are actually at the front of the building are not part of the original building but was added later.



















And here is the whole complex, with the main church building, of course, being the main building. The building on the left is the newly restored from the abandoned former Sisters of Loretto Convent building to the new Guelph Civic Museum. The building on the right is in a somewhat decrepit condition, but is used by the church officials which is also a national historic site.


----------



## CoronaYEG (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure someone would've posted something about this church, but I figured it's so amazing that I can post it again:

*Sagrada Familia* in Barcelona (still u/c)




























It will look even more epic when it's done
_The brown parts are finished, the light grey is u/c_


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*MONTRÉAL, CANADA*

Marie Reine du Monde, a small version of Rome's Saint Peter's in downtown Montréal.
Photos by me.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice churches photos


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Basílica Santa Rosa de Lima* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*METROPOLITAN CATHEDRAL - BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*BASÍLICA OUR LADY OF BUENOS AIRES - BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next ->


----------

